# Hidden Places



## Moonshadow (Jul 23, 2022)

What secret places do your bunnies like to hide?

I was looking for Min-Min today and discovered he found another place


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl (Jul 23, 2022)

Dune used to love to flop behind the board in his old pen.


All the bunnies love the hiding houses of course.



I’m impressed that you managed to find Min-Min there (and he was probably disappointed that he needs to find a even better spot). How long did it take you?


----------



## Moonshadow (Jul 23, 2022)

CrazyChickenGirl said:


> Dune used to love to flop behind the board in his old pen.View attachment 61786
> View attachment 61787
> 
> All the bunnies love the hiding houses of course.View attachment 61788
> ...


The first time he hid there, it took me 15-20 minutes to find him. This time was actually easier because with the hot weather he’s always close by to his fan in that corner area. Now I think he’s hiding in the train bell because inside felt about 10 degrees cooler than the rest of the room (put my hand in there to pet him and could feel the difference)


----------



## ArtistChibi (Jul 23, 2022)

I don't have pictures, except for the ones in Erlong's thread, but they LOVE sleeping under their Ikea bed.


----------



## Kleb06 (Jul 24, 2022)

My coffee table


----------



## overhear (Jul 24, 2022)

My bunny sleeps in the fireplace. To get in she has to squeeze through a 2-inch opening behind a wrought iron grate. We were shocked that she could get in there the first time. Now I have a hidden camera there.


----------



## Chelle's bun's (Aug 12, 2022)

overhear said:


> My bunny sleeps in the fireplace. To get in she has to squeeze through a 2-inch opening behind a wrought iron grate. We were shocked that she could get in there the first time. Now I have a hidden camera there.
> 
> View attachment 61797


Awe!!!


----------

